# miles zx40s glass



## DeLorean dude (Oct 14, 2015)

I am looking for a back window for a 2008 miles ZX40S because mine is broken! The local glass companies don't have a listing for the miles cars. If I can get a fy glass part number, they could order it without any issues. Any suggestions? Anyone know the fy glass part number for the back window? Anything helps... thanks -Ryan


----------



## DamonS (Nov 26, 2015)

This vehicle is different from most electric vehicles because the body is a daihatsu van that was modified by Miles Electric vehicles For electric vehicle use, Rather than riding around in an open air, plastic bodied cart . the body of this van is all steel, 

The car is a licensed version of the "Japanese Daihatsu Move minicompact"


Try to see if they can get that glass and if it would work?

Let me know because I am looking at getting one of the ZX40S as well.


----------

